# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kuvat >  Liikennettä Nordrhein-Westfalenin alueella

## jac

Käväisin viikonloppureissulla Saksassa Nordrhein-Westfalenin osavaltiossa ja ehdin napata siellä muutaman valokuvankin. Kuvat ovat nähtävissä täällä.

NRW-alueen 27 euron ryhmä-päivälippu oli todella kätevä kolmen hengen porukalle, jossa matkustin. Liikuimme lähinnä välillä Dortmund-Köln-Bonn. Koko alueen ja erityisesti Kölnin raideliikenne vaikutti asialliselta ja toimivalta. Reissun ajan bussimatkailu jäi pelkästään Düsseldorfin lentoaseman terminaalin ja sen lentoaseman rautatieaseman välisen "SkyTrainin" varaan...

----------


## vristo

Hienoja kuvia *jac*!

Muutamia loistavia esimerkkejä hienosta kaupunkiradasta:

http://jac.1g.fi/bussikuvat/20060219.../IMG_8311.html
http://jac.1g.fi/bussikuvat/20060219.../IMG_8297.html
http://jac.1g.fi/bussikuvat/20060219.../IMG_8308.html
http://jac.1g.fi/bussikuvat/20060219.../IMG_8407.html

----------


## SD202

> NRW-alueen 27 euron ryhmä-päivälippu oli todella kätevä kolmen hengen porukalle, jossa matkustin. Liikuimme lähinnä välillä Dortmund-Köln-Bonn.


Olikos tuo päivälippu Deutsche Bahnin ns. osavaltiolippu? Dortmund kun sijaitsee eri tariffialueella (VRR, Verkehrsverbund Rhein-Ruhr) kuin Köln ja Bonn (VRS, Verkehrsverbund Rhein-Sieg), joten tuskinpa ainakaan sikäläiset "YTV:t" ovat myyneet teille mitään sopivaa päivälippua...?

Ruhrin alue on kyllä todella mielenkiintoinen alue joukkoliikenneharrastajalle. Nähtävää riittää.

----------


## jac

> Olikos tuo päivälippu Deutsche Bahnin ns. osavaltiolippu? Dortmund kun sijaitsee eri tariffialueella (VRR, Verkehrsverbund Rhein-Ruhr) kuin Köln ja Bonn (VRS, Verkehrsverbund Rhein-Sieg), joten tuskinpa ainakaan sikäläiset "YTV:t" ovat myyneet teille mitään sopivaa päivälippua...?


Kyllä, kyseessä oli tuollainen osavaltiolippu "SchönerTagTicket NRW", jonka voi ostaa rautatieaseman lippuautomaatista.

----------

